# RS front bumper on an LS (LS bumper needs replacement)



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would assume it would have all the same clips & mounting mounts as the regular front. Though it would look better if you eventually added the side pieces, I think it would look fine without. 

I prefer the RS front look(why I bought one), since its the same color I would go for it.


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

You would had to add the light switch for the fogs - easy install. If the bumper clips on the same way go for it!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

do it dude! rs bumper is sweet! like blackonblack said you will just need the wiring harness and some patience. i hear that the plastic bumper retainers are easy to break so i would suggest buying another set just incase.


----------



## zurik (Mar 6, 2013)

Great, thanks for the advice! I'll pick that one up if it's in decent shape! Once everything's said and done I'll get some pictures up here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

zurik said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> After a long period of consideration and searching, I was finally able to upgrade from my old beat up civic to a 2011 dark blue Cruze LS! I'm ridiculously excited to start driving it, the Cruze was hands down my favorite of all the cars I've test driven in the last few months. Only downside is I had to go for an auto.. manuals are hard to find!
> 
> ...


zurik,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!! I would love to see some pics when you get done with the front bumper! Also, welcome to the forum! This is a great forum to be a part of. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help! Enjoy your Cruze!!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on your Cruze man! 

Definetly get the RS Bumper you got my vote sir


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Would love to see that! Go for it and keep us posted!


----------



## testmain (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats on the Cruze, and as others have said, let us see some pics when it's done.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

testmain said:


> Congrats on the Cruze, and as others have said, let us see some pics when it's done.


This thread is almost 5 years old!!!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> This thread is almost 5 years old!!!


I guess he didnt keep us posted. :xxrotflmao:


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> This thread is almost 5 years old!!!


So it should be done by now?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

atikovi said:


> So it should be done by now?


I checked his profile and last *Activity was *09-14-2013 11:18. Wonder how it turned out if it did?


----------

